# Bowling Shoes......



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

As a few of you know I'm in a hobby/geezer band that does classic rock. We only do a handful of gigs each year and our next one is at a small bowling alley. The owners have been closing the lanes on weekends and getting bands in.....and drawing good crowds. Our drummer went to check out the venue saturday as the gig is 2 weeks away. One of the owners told him that they set up a stage on the lanes and that everyone had to wear bowling shoes and leave their regular footwear at the door!!! Not just the band but *everyone* that comes into the place (in case they step on a lane I guess). I gotta get a picture of this.......the strangest request I've ever had. We are thinking about pulling out the plaid polyester pants. Anyone ever run into something like this before?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

No, but roll with it, it sounds like a good time in the making. Get some bowling shirts with event logos...LOL.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> _*but roll with it*_
> 
> Peace, Mooh.



Is this meant to be a pun? ...hwopv

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

No pun intended :smile: :
http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=puns




greco said:


> Is this meant to be a pun? ...hwopv
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mooh said:


> No, but roll with it, it sounds like a good time in the making. Get some bowling shirts with event logos...LOL.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


That's what I was thinking.

Embrace it--have fun with it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

greco said:


> Is this meant to be a pun? ...hwopv
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


I thought it was obvious.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Sorry....kkjwpw...my fault...:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...love bowling shoes on stage. still have two pair from the 80s, both black. time to pull 'em out!

-dh


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Bowling shoes and shirts...reminds me of that Simpson's episode...oh, never mind.

Band/bowling shirts and matching shoes.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i used to wear mine with fishnet stockings and a bright green kilt.

hey, its a look.

-dh


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

My all-time favourite performance shoes were a pair of red, white and blue suede things I had in the early 70's that were, for all intents and purposes, bowling shoes. For whatever reason, soft, low, multi-colour suede and leather shoes with foam rubber soles were all the rage in Montreal at the time.

I was sporting a rosewood Tele (borrowed, not owned) at the time and I gotta tell ya that when you're schlepping that much weight on your back, having a little less weight on your feet is really appreciated.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Tarl said:


> As a few of you know I'm in a hobby/geezer band that does classic rock. We only do a handful of gigs each year and our next one is at a small bowling alley. The owners have been closing the lanes on weekends and getting bands in.....and drawing good crowds. Our drummer went to check out the venue saturday as the gig is 2 weeks away. One of the owners told him that they set up a stage on the lanes and that everyone had to wear bowling shoes and leave their regular footwear at the door!!! Not just the band but *everyone* that comes into the place (in case they step on a lane I guess). I gotta get a picture of this.......the strangest request I've ever had. We are thinking about pulling out the plaid polyester pants. Anyone ever run into something like this before?


hopefully he's not going to charge you for the bowling shoe rental


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> No pun intended :smile: :
> http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=puns


I laughed when I read this, but it also reminded me of a book that's on my wishlist...

http://www.amazon.ca/Snark-David-Denby/dp/1416599452

As for the OP, if I were you, I'd be aiming for a Lebowski vibe. Do you guys play any Creedence?

--- D


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Turned out they built a temporary stage on lanes 1 and 2 for us.....no bowling shoes were required. Had a fun time and made enouh $$$$ to pay for gas and beer.


----------

